# tecumseh problems



## 319danny (Aug 12, 2010)

ANYONE : I have a 3yr. old craftsman snowblower that threw a rod out the side of the block; It has a tecumseh engine model # lh318sa it is a 9hp 318cc engine , it takes a model # 756349a short block which is no longer available,only 3 yrs.old and cant get parts !!! What would be a 10hp tecumseh engine that would fit right on this blower ? Its a 28" blower craftsman. THANK YOU


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

One reason is that tecumseh is out of business, 3 or 4 years ago.

Parts Tree shows it:

Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh LH318SA-156528G

Make sure it has everything you need.

BG


----------



## dustman2014 (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree, Tecumseh went under a number of years ago and it is extremely hard to locate a lot of the parts. Its a real shame, because they were a great engine, and in my mind, the best engine out there. A good 10hp replacement engine for your machine would be the Tecumseh HM100, But even an 8hp Tecumseh would be more than enough for your machine.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This is a 2½ year old post.

BG


----------

